# OH, Zanesville - HOSS - 10YO Male PTS Thursday



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

this is just a crosspost 










Hello,

Please consider rescuing Hoss--a PB GSD in the Zanesville, OH Shelter. he
only has until Thursday to find a rescue or an adopter. Please look at his
attached picture--what a nice boy--and send it to any rescue contacts that
may be able to help him

Hoss is a 10 year old GSD at the pound in Zansville, OH. 

Phone: 740-453-0273.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is this his only thread?

Just checking-I am checking for someone and wanted to make sure if there were any duplicates I wanted to send them all. 

Not saying there would be-and does he have a Petfinder page? 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10614293

Yes, he does.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

aw, he's spent the first 10 years of his life on a chain









This is Hoss a senior GSD at Muskingum Co Pound in Zanesville OH. His owners surrendered him. He has spent his entire life on a chain, just to end up in the pound in his senior years. Hoss needs to find some happiness at the end of his life! *Email me at: [email protected] (at hotmail.com), or call Niel at: 740- 452- 8447


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bump, there, Hoss.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP for poor Hoss.

Anyone ???????????????


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Bump....anyone ? Tomorrow is the day........


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got this:

From: Cathy
Date: Jun 10, 2008 8:15 AM


I got a e-mail saying he is definitely set to be killed THURSDAY(12th)his time has run out no more reprieves!!!!
Cathy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Crap.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANCrap.


I couldn't agree more


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He is beautiful. Isn't anyone working on him?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't someone who is closer please do something to help this boy? He is beautiful and deserves so much more than to have his life end in a shelter.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please-I will try to call tomorrow to see what I can find out.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I heard he is going to a rescue in CT (per the warden) but do not have any other information. Soooo...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Dear Lord-I hope that is true.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Me too! Paws crossed!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Any news ? Has anyone confirmed ?


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Any news? Paws crossed.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I did not get any details but was told he was safe by someone in Ohio. I do not believe they know exactly where he went. I am going to check Petfinder for Hoss's just in case we can find him/track him!







Right now he's still listed on the DDB site.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Supposedly Dawn Restuccia with LHSH talked to the warden who told her that another rescue came forward....per the LHSH board.

No way to confirm that however...someone may want to call the warden and ask for specifics.


----------

